# Washington Post top cookbooks of 2021



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/food/2021/12/10/best-cookbooks-2021/
Their list and a few of my thoughts


Cook Real Hawai'i This got a fair amount of press, though I don't recall any actual excerpted recipes to consider. I have some interest in this but not super high. Probably a library book. The WaPo article does include a linked recipe (or two) for this and the other books as well.
Mother Grains I saw this a few times in my feed I know, but the topic and the related cooking isn't my particular interest.
Big Little Recipes I've seen some content from this that has been interesting though the title didn't interest me when I first encountered it. It strikes me as a bit gimmicky and shortcut oriented. But the more I see, the more interested I've become. Has made it to the likely library list.
Rodney Scott's World of BBQ I remember quite a bit of press for this one, and I read it. It's not really the kind of barbecue I'm pursuing but was an engaging cookbook.
Treasures of the Mexican Table I don't recall hearing about this one at all. I only know of her from catching her show on PBS a few times.
Rise & Run, never heard of it nor the authors.
Black Food got a fair amount of press. It seems a little scattered in content for my preferences.
Life is What You Bake It also a fair amount of press. But I rarely bake.
New Native Kitchen is on my (electronic) stack of cookbooks to read. Just haven't got there yet.
Canelle et Vanille Bakes Simple, had not heard of it.
To Asia with Love, again had plenty of press. It too has a more scattered approach to the topic than I like generally so I've not looked at it too deeply.
I admit my tastes in cookbooks reflect my interests, not cooking generally. I'll probably take a look at Jinich's book as the one from the list I didn't know about but is a topic of interest to me.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Glamour's version of the list. I have more experience with what's on this list. It kind of makes me question myself that I have greater overlap with Glamour than with the Washington Post. I'd have guessed it were the other way around.

https://www.glamour.com/story/best-cookbooks
The celebrity cookbook list is something I have little interest in. Maybe Stanley Tucci.

https://www.standard.co.uk/reveller...kbooks-2021-best-worst-christmas-b969358.html
Looking ahead to 2022:

https://www.delish.com/food/g38484306/best-cookbooks-2022/
Of those, only The Wok by Kenji Lopez-Alt has made it to my personal list.

A long list of known books coming. I find this the most interesting of the links

https://www.eatyourbooks.com/blog/2021/08/31/looking-forward-to-2022-cookbooks


----------

